# VZW 4.1.1 OTA Discussion



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

It's legit this time:

http://support.veriz...alaxy_nexus.pdf

http://support.veriz...nstructions.pdf

I'll try to pull the OTA from a co-worker's phone before they install it.

Who's going to root / deodex this thing first? hmm?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, it's JRO03O, which was already "leaked" from someone that has a test device, so I'm sure you can find a deodexed build out there somewhere already.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to know if the radio and everything is the same as the leaked version.


----------



## Chepo84126 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow i been trying to hold back on not rooting my nexus and today i broke and decided to root it today and as i am looking for information on it i find this!!! lol


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think anything in the build has changed from the leaked version

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

masully84 said:


> I don't think anything in the build has changed from the leaked version
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


If JRO03O was leaked at one point, the leak and the official OTA would (should) be the same. If VZW changed anything in the build, they'd change the build number of the OTA.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the same from everything I've seen so far.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha that "leak" was not a leak it was a direct download from Googles Servers...


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

anybody know the version # of the radio on the OTA?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Same as the leak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's only of worth if you are not rooted, etc. Most ROM's are into JRO30L ....


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

RW-1 said:


> It's only of worth if you are not rooted, etc. Most ROM's are into JRO30L ....


L M N O...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

RW-1 said:


> It's only of worth if you are not rooted, etc. Most ROM's are into JRO30L ....


Last I checked, 'L' came before 'O'. Doesn't matter though as JRO03R is now in AOSP.


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

murtezahu said:


> anybody know the version # of the radio on the OTA?


Should be FF02/FG02.

No update in Chicago, IL yet.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

For no reason at all I want to unroot return to stock and check for update... I have no reason to do this though...


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> For no reason at all I want to unroot return to stock and check for update... I have no reason to do this though...


I had the same urge, so I did. Placebo effect of having a "fresh" phone, I suppose.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> I had the same urge, so I did. Placebo effect of having a "fresh" phone, I suppose.


Yes that's what I'm talking about. I haven't yet. Just cause if I miss the lunch break call from a certain someone I'm in deep lol


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Yes that's what I'm talking about. I haven't yet. Just cause if I miss the lunch break call from a certain someone I'm in deep lol


Can't live with em... can't kill em.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Yes that's what I'm talking about. I haven't yet. Just cause if I miss the lunch break call from a certain someone I'm in deep lol


Just do it, your mom will understand.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

I did and she got pissed









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread made me lol. Especially the L M N O comment.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

So if we haven't received the update yet, is there somewhere we can find it and manually update?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> So if we haven't received the update yet, is there somewhere we can find it and manually update?


Yeah, right here.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33265-romjro03o-411-stock-rooted-deodex-busybox-zipalign-mods/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It'll be up with the rest of Google's Android factory images in a day or two most likely.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

akellar said:


> Just do it, your mom will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you knew me I'd shoot you lol. Actually my mom passed. Don't feel bad lol. Crap happens. Funny story I ended up flashing the latest CM nightly and the wife freaked out anyway. It's not a trust issue. I've been on heart meds after a little situation forced me into a heart "episode." So she is a little on edge.

EDIT: Maybe after work I will, but I've got to back up so many texts. I'm lazy and haven't backed up pics yet either...


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

If I unroot my phone to install this, will it make it harder to root it again?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

tsruggles said:


> If I unroot my phone to install this, will it make it harder to root it again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


 No


----------



## steveo676 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can a rooted phone on official ics update to this version by just doing the ota update?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

steveo676 said:


> Can a rooted phone on official ics update to this version by just doing the ota update?


I don't think so. I think you need to relock bootloader as well if I am correct. Which does erase all data on sd card.


----------



## Col. BatGuano (Sep 15, 2012)

You should not have to re lock your bootloader to receive ota updates, just need to unroot and flash stock 4.0.4 to get it..


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get OTA's when rooted, and they'll apply properly if nothing else is changed. However, if anything has been modified other than just rooting, the update will fail. Locked/Unlocked bootloader doesn't matter either.


----------



## steveo676 (Nov 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You can get OTA's when rooted, and they'll apply properly if nothing else is changed. However, if anything has been modified other than just rooting, the update will fail. Locked/Unlocked bootloader doesn't matter either.


After hearing a couple of different answers this sounds like the best one lol. Thanks


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I went through the hassle of going back to stock IMM76K to get the OTA but it's telling me that I'm up to date. Just wondering if there is something I still need to do to get the OTA or if it just hasn't hit the area. I tried the Google Services Framework thing...

I was on JellyBelly 7.3 before...just wanted to compare with the official JB...


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

jnasmith09 said:


> I went through the hassle of going back to stock IMM76K to get the OTA but it's telling me that I'm up to date. Just wondering if there is something I still need to do to get the OTA or if it just hasn't hit the area. I tried the Google Services Framework thing...
> 
> I was on JellyBelly 7.3 before...just wanted to compare with the official JB...


The official will be nothing special I promise. I'm in Columbus Ohio got nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably true ... but I went through the hassle... so I guess I'll just wait patiently. I've been on a dozen or so different ROMs, so I suppose I at least get a fresh start having went back to factory.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.fun47.com/verizon-samsung-galaxy-nexus-jelly-bean-ota-update-finally-released/


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing here in Virginia either. Unfortunately, I also went back to stock, first time since the first hour owning my Gnex, all for nothing.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

For those that really felt the need to go back to stock for no real reason, you don't have to sit and wait for the update.

1) Go to settings → Apps → All
2) Tap Google Services Framework
3) Tap on Clear Data and then Force Stop
4) Go to About Settings → About Phone → Check for Updates
5) Voila


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

yarly said:


> For those that really felt the need to go back to stock for no real reason, you don't have to sit and wait for the update.
> 
> 1) Go to settings → Apps → All
> 2) Tap Google Services Framework
> ...


Yeah the only reason I did was because I saw talk of JRO03R, but after restoring back to my setup I realized that's just AOSP's latest update, not Verizon's.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

As I noted... been there and dine that. No OTA



yarly said:


> For those that really felt the need to go back to stock for no real reason, you don't have to sit and wait for the update.
> 
> 1) Go to settings → Apps → All
> 2) Tap Google Services Framework
> ...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jnasmith09 said:


> As I noted... been there and dine that. No OTA


It wasn't pointed at you. I also don't read every post of this topic.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The wife tried that and still no update. She's getting mad. Google won't like her when she's mad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> Yeah the only reason I did was because I saw talk of JRO03R, but after restoring back to my setup I realized that's just AOSP's latest update, not Verizon's.


It is also the OTA that the Nexus S received ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys the rollout isn't instant it could take up to two weeks. Most roms are built off this anyway.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> For those that really felt the need to go back to stock for no real reason, you don't have to sit and wait for the update.
> 
> 1) Go to settings → Apps → All
> 2) Tap Google Services Framework
> ...


This doesn't work for me...tried it countless times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> This doesn't work for me...tried it countless times
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Then it's not out yet.


----------



## D4rkShaDoWz (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root/unlock once you get the update? I've been running stock and wanted to try unlocking and rooting but it seems that the Toolkit doesn't work on 4.1.1 JRO03O


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

D4rkShaDoWz said:


> Does anyone know how to root/unlock once you get the update? I've been running stock and wanted to try unlocking and rooting but it seems that the Toolkit doesn't work on 4.1.1 JRO03O


Just use fastboot to unlock your phone. As for root, you don't need a toolkit. You can either a) simply flash a rom or b.) install Super SU


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

D4rkShaDoWz said:


> Does anyone know how to root/unlock once you get the update? I've been running stock and wanted to try unlocking and rooting but it seems that the Toolkit doesn't work on 4.1.1 JRO03O


You don't have to lock the bootloader to receive the OTA, not sure why everyone seems to think so. But anyway, unlocking the bootloader and rooting the phone will be the same process on Jelly Bean as it is on ICS. Unlock the bootloader, flash recovery, boot straight in to recovery from bootloader mode, flash the Superuser zip, reboot.


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> This doesn't work for me...tried it countless times
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have you done it in airplane mode with wifi on it worked for 3 of my friends .


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 26, 2012)

SLaGG3r said:


> Have you done it in airplane mode with wifi on it worked for 3 of my friends .


Airplane mode turns off WiFi.

Got the update in Chicago. For what its worth, clearing Google framework might of worked for me, but it only took 84757 times. So who knows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

OTA's are too much of a PITA. I'm glad I don't wait to deal with those anymore.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

SLaGG3r said:


> Have you done it in airplane mode with wifi on it worked for 3 of my friends .


wat


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rhodes588 said:


> Airplane mode turns off WiFi.


Yes...but then you can turn WiFi on after airplane mode is on and it works fine.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

You can run WiFi in airplane mode. You just can't get calls unless using VoIP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

